# New heavy 10 must take apart to move?



## drsorey (Nov 21, 2013)

I am in the process of buy a sb heavy 10 and will have to transport approximately 500 miles.  If I take the headstock, tailstock and cross slide assembly off and place in bed of pickup, can I safely transport it?  If so approximatly how much does the headstock weight?  Can I lift it myself or am I doing some day dreaming?  I have not seen the machine yet, but appears to be an early 1960's heavy 10 with taper attachment and cabinet with 3 (?) drawers on the right side.  I am going to use a chevy colorado.  Any comments are very welcome.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 21, 2013)

drsorey said:


> I am in the process of buy a sb heavy 10 and will have to transport approximately 500 miles.  If I take the headstock, tailstock and cross slide assembly off and place in bed of pickup, can I safely transport it?  If so approximately how much does the headstock weight?  Can I lift it myself or am I doing some day dreaming?  I have not seen the machine yet, but appears to be an early 1960's heavy 10 with taper attachment and cabinet with 3 (?) drawers on the right side.  I am going to use a chevy colorado.  Any comments are very welcome.



Welcome to the forum!  Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun!

I don't know what it weighs, but I would say it's heavy. )  

Where is the lathe located?  Ground level?  What is the organization that you're getting it from?  Do they have a forklift?  Rent or buy an engine hoist.

What size of pickup?  1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton?

Consider renting a low trailer.  Put the 80-90% of the load on the trailer so it does the work.  Enough weight on the ball to keep things stable.

When strapping it down, make sure the straps aren't going across a sharp edge.  They will be cut!  Been there done that!


----------



## drsorey (Nov 21, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun!
> 
> I don't know what it weighs, but I would say it's heavy. )
> 
> ...



Lathe is in indianna, most likely rolling hills. forklift will load.  My pickup is slightly under a 1/2 ton. hauling not towing capacity is 1800 lbs.  Got new 2" straps and will absolutly pad any contact points.  My biggest concern is the topheavy weight.  My thoughts were is I could drop the headstock and tailstock on the bed the weight would lower.  Think it should be done?


----------



## Pacer (Nov 21, 2013)

You say its on a cabinet? The cabinet version is a fair good bit lighter than the cast iron framed ones - Im gonna guess it'll be in the 1000lb range - probably less. I had a cast iron version and I lugged it around the shop several times and I'm pretty sure it wasnt much over a thousand. Your Colorado should be fine toting it.

The tail stock will literally fall off, just slide it off the end of the bed. The Head stock will be a bit more problem since its an underdrive (I assume?) - the belt obviously will have to come off and there are 4 bolts underneath on the inside top of the cabinet, kinda gotta stand on your head to get to them. It probably weighs in the 100-150lb range - if you remove the chuck anyway.

But, you really dont need to disassemble it to carry, it is a bit top heavy but with good tie down straps across the bed front and back its not going anywhere, I hauled a 2200lb surface grinder from Mich to La in my half ton Ford. But -- can you get it off once back home??


----------



## drsorey (Nov 21, 2013)

Pacer said:


> You say its on a cabinet? The cabinet version is a fair good bit lighter than the cast iron framed ones - Im gonna guess it'll be in the 1000lb range - probably less. I had a cast iron version and I lugged it around the shop several times and I'm pretty sure it wasnt much over a thousand. Your Colorado should be fine toting it.
> 
> The tail stock will literally fall off, just slide it off the end of the bed. The Head stock will be a bit more problem since its an underdrive (I assume?) - the belt obviously will have to come off and there are 4 bolts underneath on the inside top of the cabinet, kinda gotta stand on your head to get to them. It probably weighs in the 100-150lb range - if you remove the chuck anyway.
> 
> But, you really dont need to disassemble it to carry, it is a bit top heavy but with good tie down straps across the bed front and back its not going anywhere, I hauled a 2200lb surface grinder from Mich to La in my half ton Ford. But -- can you get it off once back home??



THANKS FOR YOUR IMPUT, GETTING IT OFF NOT A ISSUE.  i GOT FARMER FRIEND WITH A LIFT.


----------



## Halfnuts (Nov 21, 2013)

I did that two weeks ago.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...(to-me)-SB-10L-aptly-named-quot-Heavy-10-quot    Two straps are not enough to secure it.  Four would be better.  You need to keep the lathe from falling over, but you also need to brace it in case you have to unexpectedly have to hit the brakes.  Hit happens, as they say.  

The Chevy Colorado will have no problem with the weight; just make sure you get the weight as far forward as possible. Next to the cab is best.  However, small p/u trucks tend to get squirrelly (a technical term) on the road when the weight is too much in the rear.  Steering gets light and you can start to sway.  Correcting for the sway can cause the motion to increase and get out of hand very quickly.  FWIW, because I frequently haul lots of weight in my Toyota p/u, I put air bags in the rear and now kick myself for not having done so earlier.  Truck now tracks straight and true and doesn't lean in turns even loaded up to past its 1450 lb. capacity (sand, gravel, broken concrete, machine tools).  http://www.airliftcompany.com/products/air-springs/air-lift-1000/

But for now, I recommend renting a low-bed trailer (U-Haul, or equivalent ($26 for 24 hrs) which will keep the weight lower.  Just make sure that you keep the center of mass somewhat forward of the axle or you'll end up in the ditch facing the wrong way.  

That's what I did when I brought my lathe home (the U-Haul, not the ditch-thing).  My 'Yota was 1200 miles away at the time, so I rented a 5'x9' U-Haul trailer with the flip down ramp in the back, and called in a favor from a friend who lent me his Tahoe.  I have the cabinet model of Heavy 10 lathe.  I pulled the lathe off the cabinet by unscrewing four bolts, one in each corner of the bed and, as I recall, there is also a single 1/4" bolt which you can get at from the motor compartment which holds down the lathe mounting pad only on the spindle end.  Clarify:  The lathe sits on two heavy castings which in turn are bolted through the chip pan to the cabinet.  A small bolt holds the casting to the cabinet, and if you don't see it you'll wonder why the lathe isn't lifting off the cabinet.  Lifted the lathe with seller's Harbor Fright engine crane and rolled it over to the trailer and set it down easy as that.  

A forklift should easily handle the weight.  Move the tailstock all the way to the end of the ways and lock it down.  Use nylon lifting sling looped around the spindle and under the webbing in the bed, and then back up the other side.  Both ends.  The balance point is about where the chuck is.  Set the lathe on a piece of plywood to keep it from skidding around.  Next, wrap sling around the cabinet which is ridiculously heavy, and lift it in place, too.  

Then strap everything down.  With the lathe off the cabinet, the weight of each individual piece is about half that of the total and is much easier to move around.  The "sheet metal" cabinet is made from welded 1/4" steel plate and weighs as much as the lathe.  Once you're home, put the cabinet on some kind of roller stand.  Heavy furniture moving platforms work; the cheap wooden ones from HF are just marginal.  If you use them, make sure you put a piece of plywood over them to distribute the weight.  Otherwise the wood will break.  Don't ask me how I learned that!

If you have cojones (another technical term we use out West), you might  pick up the lathe, cabinet and all by slipping the forks between the  bed and the chip pan.  As long as one fork is as close to the spindle as  possible it should balance OK.  However, then you have to deal with  high center of gravity issues.

When you get home and engine crane or chain hoist hooked around a rafter will easily handle the weight and give you good control as you remove said lathe from the truck or trailer bed.

Good luck and remember: Pics or it never happened!


----------



## moxie (Nov 24, 2013)

I also have moved a SB Heavy 10.  I disassembled as much as possible but thee lathe was in a cellar.  The pieces were still heavy and we broke one gear bracket when moving.  Also we had to cut a nice seamless belt.

Here is my 2 cents.

I agree with other suggesting to rent a U-Haul trailer.  They have a single axle open trailer with a ramp.  I think its a 5' x 9'.  (There are other variations of this so ask for the one with the ramp if you go this route)  I think it costs 25 dollars a day to rent plus perhaps 10 per day for insurance.  It is a really heavy duty trailer and can handle the weight and has lots of pipe railing for tie downs.

I would try and keep the lathe in one piece.  You'll save a lot of time and will be operating it at home sooner.  I think you could bring a floor jack and use that to get heavy furniture dollys under each end.  Then with a couple of people steading the lathe roll it out and onto the trailer.  A few pieces of 1/2 " ply may help to transition onto the ramp or across a lawn, etc. Perhaps a come-a-long would help pulling it into the trailer.  Once on the trailer I would jack it up again and remove the dollys and perhaps use some cut up two by fours  screwed together to center it in the trailer.  I can picture one end of the lathe touching the front wall of the trailer.  Once home reverse the process perhaps with a rope or come-a-long being used to slow the movement down the ramp and "Bobs your uncle" you are done.

Dave


----------



## drsorey (Nov 24, 2013)

moxie said:


> I also have moved a SB Heavy 10.  I disassembled as much as possible but thee lathe was in a cellar.  The pieces were still heavy and we broke one gear bracket when moving.  Also we had to cut a nice seamless belt.
> 
> Here is my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


I am going to try the lathe in the back of the pick up and strap down with 6 heavy straps. Pulling a trailer 1000 miles bothers me as much as anythong.  I will judge the stability before leaving and perhaps remove the headstock, carriage and the tail stock if needed.  I should be able to remove them by myself if needed.
I will give a progress report Wednesday.  
Wish me luck.
Thanks for all the information


----------



## Topstrap (Nov 24, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago I brought home a Heavy 10 from near Chicago all the way back here to East Ohio. It was about 440 miles each direction. We loaded it on a trailer with an engine hoist, took off the tail stock just in case it came loose and decided to get off somewhere in between there and here. Used 4 heavy 2" nylon straps and it rode just fine on the trailer. Checked the straps a couple times early on and snugged as necessary then hammer down and headed for home.

Actually we picked it up in Lafayette on the way up to Crown Pointe Indiana near Chicago then after picking up an engine we headed back home so it rode comfortably for nearly 600 miles.




It may have rode better sitting lengthwise but we also had to take an engine hoist up with us for loading the lathe and also the engine so we sat it cross ways but was careful on placement to get some tongue weight to get a good ride.

They are heavy but be nice if you could haul it all together but from what I've read they come apart easily without disturbing much in the setting it back up to run correctly again.

Good luck

Topstrap


----------



## drsorey (Nov 26, 2013)

Topstrap said:


> A couple of weeks ago I brought home a Heavy 10 from near Chicago all the way back here to East Ohio. It was about 440 miles each direction. We loaded it on a trailer with an engine hoist, took off the tail stock just in case it came loose and decided to get off somewhere in between there and here. Used 4 heavy 2" nylon straps and it rode just fine on the trailer. Checked the straps a couple times early on and snugged as necessary then hammer down and headed for home.
> 
> Actually we picked it up in Lafayette on the way up to Crown Pointe Indiana near Chicago then after picking up an engine we headed back home so it rode comfortably for nearly 600 miles.
> 
> ...




Notice:
*There is now a Southbend heavy 10 with taper attachment in Tunica Mississippi Tonight.*

We loaded it in my colorado at 8 this morning.  Straped it down good and came home.  It never moved or shifted any.  I kept my speed at 60 to 65 and the truck never acted like it was even there.  Would have sent pics but it is too dark and I am too tried and cold.
Thanks for all the help.
Dwight


----------

